# emergency room cpt codes



## ddebbied (Mar 29, 2012)

Can someone help me with this.
pt goes to the ER and is seen by the ER Dr.  Our Dr is called in to see the is pt for a hernia and we examine the pt and then send home and advised to schedule surgery in the near future.

The ER Dr would bill 99281...since there aren't consultation codes anymore which code would we use?
Thank you


----------



## bedforak1 (May 13, 2016)

ddebbied said:


> Can someone help me with this.
> pt goes to the ER and is seen by the ER Dr.  Our Dr is called in to see the is pt for a hernia and we examine the pt and then send home and advised to schedule surgery in the near future.
> 
> The ER Dr would bill 99281...since there aren't consultation codes anymore which code would we use?
> Thank you



You would use the appropriate outpatient codes 99211-99215 if the patient is established or 99201-99205 if the patient is new.


----------



## bedforak1 (May 13, 2016)

It would also depend on their insurance. Some commercial caries are still accepting consult codes.


----------

